# First Tadpoles - two living and dead white tadpole



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

My pair of Costa Ricans were introduced 8 months ago and began breeding pretty quickly. I was pretty dissapointed when the eggs first failed to develop, then later eggs developed but never hatched. Over the past few weeks either I or my kids have had the flu so other than feeding the frogs, I haven't paid much attention. Then two days ago I moved some overgrown fern and saw three hatched tadpoles. Two were still alive in the jelly and one was dead. The dead one was white. I've never seen them lay white eggs. I was wondering if this would be part of decomposition or possibly albino. 

Well, they've been going crazy today! He must be hoarse from calling. I had my hands in the tank getting rid of some of some overgrown fern and he was still calling away. It looks like they laid four or five more eggs on a brom leaf below a leaf with one developing egg.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

unless the white tad is actually moving, then is most likely dead, tads usually turn white when they die in the egg. Got any pics?


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, no pics. I got pretty excited when I saw that two were alive and I wasn't sure how long before they had emerged. The didn't seem to be moving much. I keep the humidity pretty high, how long will they survive before they are in water? 

They're still alive. I've given them each a couple of tadpole bites, spirulina, and fish flakes. I haven't seen them eat yet though. I haven't gotten my hopes up to high yet.


----------

